# Main > News >  L'Empire des Cerisiers on Ulule [2nd May - 28th May]

## Akae

Hello Everybody,
My project of tabletopRPG L'Empire des Cerisiers, will be published by Arkhane Asylum Publishing (actually only in french). Tomorrow morning at 11h00 (in France), the Crowdfunding on the plateform Ulule will start. I want to share with you this information, because you are one of the reasons that motivated me in discussions around my maps, to launch the project last year.

All of the maps you see on the forum for this project are in the corebook with a description of the background.



etc...
The link (open the 2nd May at 11h00) for the souscription : https://fr.ulule.com/lempire-des-cerisiers/
And a visual of the pledges : 




In this project there are a lot of cartographic material (10 maps in the corebook, and in poster with the game master screen. An add-on with the game master screen with 10 descriptions of places with planes or maps for all the places, and for all adventures the places have it maps  :Smile:  ). 

Thanks a lot for the Guild!!!

----------

